# Happy Horse?



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Just wondered what signs a horse can give to show it's happy? I have noticed that after eating an apple, my horse shakes his head and does a little snort -he likes his apples and looks happy and so I wondered if this behaviour was the horse equivalent of a cat purring or a dog wagging its tail?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Generally when my horse snorts, it means she is unsure of something, but then she also does it when she is excited by galloping around.

So really it means they're either scared or excited / happy.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

happy but relaxed - pricked ears or ears flopped to the side, standing or walking calmly with generally bright eyes. that's how I'd describe a happy horse.


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, I am learning a lot about horses!


----------

